
China’s Kunlun, may have to sell Grindr due to national security - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.scmp.com/tech/enterprises/article/3003542/look-chinas-kunlun-whose-ownership-gay-dating-app-grindr-seen
======
DyslexicAtheist
related:

 _> China has massive database that now includes

\- Civilian and military personnel records (OPM)

\- Travel info (Starwood/Marriott)

\- Financial/credit data (Starwood)

which augments all of the other data they've collected on American persons via
other means

What is also not necessarily always mentioned in recounting this is how China
rolled up our own human intelligence network within their country. So not only
can they see us, but we're now blind._

[https://twitter.com/Aelkus/status/1226930821874974720](https://twitter.com/Aelkus/status/1226930821874974720)

